

Do something: help stop the next suicide in your life - pm24601
http://sworddance.com/blog/2013/01/24/do-something-toms-legacy-my-remarks-at-my-best-friends-memorial-service/

======
nonamegiven
"Do not ask why they can’t do something “so simple” – they can’t."

This is the core truth in this post.

